# Its That Time of Year Here Hows your garden Doing?



## ReidRH

We have Been Eating tomatoes Out of the Garden for about a month now! Squash, Beans, Cantaloupe and Melons Are Blooming? How ar Your Gardens?? We Love our Fresh Homegrown Veggies! Do You?


----------



## Mattuk

NO all veggie's are bloody horrible! Yuk! But good for you Richard if you like them.


----------



## bar-d

Would love to have a garden again. Trouble is no time to tend it, we have had less than 2" of rain since last September and there are too many varmints around here that would love to harvest the produce. This morning I ran a hog out of the horse lot behind the house. Looked about 200 lbs. Him and my horse were having a staring contest when I walked out. I love fresh tomatoes, squash, okra and melons. Yummy!


----------



## youngdon

I'm with you Richard I've been eating tomatos for a while now. I meant to go in the late winter and buy some plants and didn't, To my surprise I had five plants come up from seed apparently from some leftovers from last years crop(I compost) I also have cilantro, basil and jalapenos and Poblano peppers. The peppers are hold overs that made it through the winter and are ready to pick. I also planted a sweet potato that had grown eyes, the plant is huge now and makes a good ground cover. One of these days I'll dig it up and see what gives (I don't know nothin' bout growin' no taters) I planted some garlic to see what it would do as well but have nothing as of now. I really don't have a garden, it is more of a large planter along the back of our yard.


----------



## ReidRH

Don we compost too. Really just getting into that I bought Lisa a composter Recently. We dont know a Whole lot about that but we trying it. We do not have a big garden but we dont need a really big one anyway! It is so dry here that we are having to water everything to keep it alive. Its Crazy that during this Flood of the MS river we are hurting for some rain 50 miles away!


----------



## youngdon

Composting can be as simple as digging a hole and throwing your material in, covering it and keeping it moist. Just turn it every three or four days.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Composting can be as simple as digging a hole and throwing your material in, covering it and keeping it moist. Just turn it every three or four days.


The key words there by Don were turning it, don't let it become compacted. If you can do it in layers thats good with even using some hay or straw to give it some body is good too. Not to much grass in one go as it will become slimly.


----------



## ReidRH

Don the Compost bin I bought Lisa is about the Size of a 55 gal Drum made of Black poly UV Resistant which sits on a base with rollers, We are using Straw, Grass cuttings from the Lawn, Coffee Grounds and the Like so we are really just working on the first batch How often should we dampen it? The material that came with it even suggested old newspapers not real sure how well that is gonna work. The Grass I used was allowed to Dry for a couple days in the yard before raking it and putting in the Compost Bin we also added Pine Straw and trimmings from the hedges in the yard. I am hoping this thing works out, as i would Prefer natural ways to fertilize over manufactured.


----------



## Mattuk

Paper should rot down just fine. Richard can you buy earth worms at all? As they will speed things up.


----------



## ReidRH

Yep we can get the worms without too much trouble. I am Concerned about how hot the bin gets, I figured it may kill worms the outside temp gets to 130 degf. I am assuming the inside gets about that hot too. My temp gun Read 133 outside temp today on it.


----------



## hassell

ReidRH said:


> Yep we can get the worms without too much trouble. I am Concerned about how hot the bin gets, I figured it may kill worms the outside temp gets to 130 degf. I am assuming the inside gets about that hot too. My temp gun Read 133 outside temp today on it.


 You don't put the worms in one of those tumblers as its too hot, if you have a on the ground compost area also which you will probably do as the composting material will add up quickly, you can also use a perforated pipe and just stand it up as you layer material around it.


----------



## hassell

We're still planting stuff in our garden, will get the peppers,tomato's and melon's etc out pretty quick.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> I'm with you Richard I've been eating tomatos for a while now. I meant to go in the late winter and buy some plants and didn't, To my surprise I had five plants come up from seed apparently from some leftovers from last years crop(I compost) I also have cilantro, basil and jalapenos and Poblano peppers. The peppers are hold overs that made it through the winter and are ready to pick. I also planted a sweet potato that had grown eyes, the plant is huge now and makes a good ground cover. One of these days I'll dig it up and see what gives (I don't know nothin' bout growin' no taters) I planted some garlic to see what it would do as well but have nothing as of now. I really don't have a garden, it is more of a large planter along the back of our yard.


 I would think growing garlic there YD would be tough to do as they stay in the ground for about 8 months, there probably is a soft neck kind that might grow in your area, I'll try a take pic. of some of mine in the garden after work today as its doing incredible this year-- all 5000 plus of them.


----------



## ReidRH

The House and land I owned before had Garlic Growing Wild almost an Acre of it the Guy that bought the land scraped it up and put it in a Hole and Burned it. the next year he had almost Double that much! LOL that type is SUPER hard to get Rid of.


----------



## youngdon

That's a mess of garlic Rick. I was hoping you might chime in on this. I think out soil temps are probably a bit warm for garlic. it is grown in the northern part of the state with success but I've not seen it down here.


----------



## Mattuk

My parents are more into their fruit and veg!


----------



## hassell

Mattuk said:


> NO all veggie's are bloody horrible! Yuk! But good for you Richard if you like them.


 So what do you eat Matt??? Meat& Rice?


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> That's a mess of garlic Rick. I was hoping you might chime in on this. I think out soil temps are probably a bit warm for garlic. it is grown in the northern part of the state with success but I've not seen it down here.


 The Silverskin varietes which are a softneck will grow in your area.


----------



## hassell

Here's some of my Garlic this year-- still has 2 more months till harvest.


----------



## youngdon

Oh Cool I see you nmade it a family day out in the garden ! What did you plant in the mounds Rick ? Melons ? Squash ?


----------



## Mattuk

hassell said:


> So what do you eat Matt??? Meat& Rice?


No I eat them but with lots of butter, salt, pepper, mustard or any other sauce I can put on them! My grandfather was a head gardener on big country estates and my mother worked as an under gardener for some time, So I may have picked up a few things on growing stuff, I also worked for an agricultural merchants as well.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> Oh Cool I see you nmade it a family day out in the garden ! What did you plant in the mounds Rick ? Melons ? Squash ?


 I thought the young couple that moved out of the rental had taken them but found them under the cedar tree on the weekend -- knew you would be happy for the kids!! Those mounds of sawdust have a blueberry bush in each one -- put in 25 this year, between them are potatoes coming up as all of that area is new ground and they are the best thing to grow in new ground. Melons and squash etc will probably go out this weekend as they've just about out grown their pots in the greenhouse.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* May 26th 8 am----garden won't grow-Rhubarb-and chives are doing OK----Will start the garden next week--with plants-----sb
View attachment 2918
*


----------



## hassell

Jeez-- they have a flood advisory for my area and now a winter storm advisory also for 4000 ft and up!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Just came in from trying to till but ground is still to wet--mud rows--and also froze my ears--------surpose to warm way up in the next few Days-----MY OLDEST GRANDSON gets married this Saturday--so won't get much done til next week----Andy and Kayla came from Portland this past Saturday spent most of Sunday with me Target shooting Had a great time--Rehearsal Dinner tonite---------have a great week-end guys----sb*


----------



## HowlinRed

The garden is one reason I have not been on lately, it has taken up most of my time. That and mowing my yard. It needs it about every 3 days. Richard and Don, you guys are way ahead of me. I wont get a tomato till late July. My plants are at best 9 in. tall. The last few days have been the hottest of the year and the nights are just now starting to warm up. 85 during the day and 63 at night. Been getting some rain thought which is good. Dang grass is growing like crazy. Green beans, squash, zucchini, cucumbers, and sweet corn are doing well. Just need a little heat in the ground. Hope you guys are all well and don't choke on them tomato's.


----------



## On a call

I took to planting rasberry's in the garden this year, or at least 1/2 of the garden. Thinking of blue berry in the rest . Any thoughts ?


----------



## HowlinRed

The blueberry bushes that I have seen have done very well. Just have to watch those dang birds. They will cause havoc.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

22 here this morning------------and white from frost----


----------



## youngdon

Enjoy the wedding Skip !! Have a nip for us.


----------



## On a call

Brr here too Skip...40's.


----------



## bar-d

106 here today.


----------



## HowlinRed

Dang Skip, I don't think I could take being cold for that much of the year. I don't mind the cold but not this far into May. Guess its what you get use to.


----------



## On a call

Do you miss those snow drifts Skip ?


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> I took to planting raspberry's in the garden this year, or at least 1/2 of the garden. Thinking of blue berry in the rest . Any thoughts ?


 You will want to keep raspberry's out of your garden as they will spread to the rest of the area, you can trench around them and insert a barrier to keep them from spreading, we put in 25 blueberry bush's this year, 4'x6' spacing.


----------



## On a call

Thank you Rick. I am thinking I might just work around the rasberrys. A freind who gave me 20 of her canes was doing what you said...thinning out due to crowding.

Do Blue berry require full sun ? I have an eastern exposure allong the garage where I would like to have them.


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> Thank you Rick. I am thinking I might just work around the rasberrys. A freind who gave me 20 of her canes was doing what you said...thinning out due to crowding.
> 
> Do Blue berry require full sun ? I have an eastern exposure allong the garage where I would like to have them.


 In the main row of raspberry's the thinning out is done in the fall ( the dead canes ) after the leaves have dropped or in the spring before they bud up and the ones that die off are cut out other wise there is no thinning. Hope its not too confusing!! Blueberries don't have to have full sun BUT the soil has to be acidic.


----------



## youngdon

bar-d said:


> 106 here today.


YIKES !! only 100* here yesterday.


----------



## On a call

hassell said:


> In the main row of raspberry's the thinning out is done in the fall ( the dead canes ) after the leaves have dropped or in the spring before they bud up and the ones that die off are cut out other wise there is no thinning. Hope its not too confusing!! Blueberries don't have to have full sun BUT the soil has to be acidic.


The soil is a sandy loam high in organics. I have not checked the ph but will do that. What is the best way to aquire plants ? There are not too many BB farmers around here I know of who grow them. And when is the best time to transplant ? I am guessing before they bud out or container grown.


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> The soil is a sandy loam high in organics. I have not checked the Ph but will do that. What is the best way to aquire plants ? There are not too many BB farmers around here I know of who grow them. And when is the best time to transplant ? I am guessing before they bud out or container grown.


 A Ph of 5-6 is ideal, aluminum sulfate or peat moss or both together will lower your Ph, you have to have more then 1 plant- preferable two different species that pollinate at the same time. We just bought ours from the greenhouses that sell berry bushes, we have 3 different kinds, when we determine which one does best at our location we'll start our own from the bushes we have.


----------



## On a call

I will search around for growers and see about obtaining differant plants. Thank you Rick.

I am lucky we have a composting yard near to us and they give you as much want. This is what I add to the gardens.


----------



## ReidRH

That must be nice OAC! I would like to be able to just go pick up a load of compost anytime! Our Compost is getting maggots in it. I suppose these will break the compost down is this normal or not? I am Hoping this is not a problem.


----------



## On a call

The trick to composting is to keep it turned. If you are getting maggots I am guessing you have protien in there ? Are you putting in any meat ? that is big no no.

What are you loading it with ? I have never had maggots and I have had some large piles .


----------



## knapper

I just last week put out snap peas and squish out side. We use a green house for tomatos and others things. This year we did not put out as much due to my wife going to her parents for a short trip and I have to plant some of the stuff as well as getting the boat ready for the water, also working. The working really kills the off time. Long list of work to do on the boat.


----------



## On a call

Wish I was there to help you with the boat. If you need anything for your boat let me know. I have several recycle boat yards around here.


----------



## youngdon

ReidRH said:


> That must be nice OAC! I would like to be able to just go pick up a load of compost anytime! Our Compost is getting maggots in it. I suppose these will break the compost down is this normal or not? I am Hoping this is not a problem.


Cooked food is also not good for composting. Are you using a drum type composter? I've never had maggots, but I bury anything new and chop it up with the shovel, throwing something in whole that is full of moisture like a cantalope or even a tomato if not buried will draw flies and you'll have maggots before you know it. If she is not doing one of the proceeding things perhaps she's keeping things to wet.


----------



## On a call

My compost consisted mostly of grass clippings, leaves, and chopped up wood such as mulch. I would use the back hoe to flip it often. The trick is keeping O2 mixed in allowing for aerobic decomposition.

But like you mention Don certain foods will cause problems. I used to mix in horse road apples after it cooled down ( finshed composting ) it was leveled out into the corn field. I have never seen such good corn !


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> I will search around for growers and see about obtaining differant plants. Thank you Rick.
> 
> I am lucky we have a composting yard near to us and they give you as much want. This is what I add to the gardens.


 The North Blue and Polaris are the early ripening ones and Blue Crop and Duke are the later ripening one's, Blue Crop are looking like it might be our favorite + we put in 5 extra of those. They use quite a bit of water BUT do not like to sit in continuous wet ground.


----------



## On a call

hassell said:


> The North Blue and Polaris are the early ripening ones and Blue Crop and Duke are the later ripening one's, Blue Crop are looking like it might be our favorite + we put in 5 extra of those. They use quite a bit of water BUT do not like to sit in continuous wet ground.


Being a sandy loam our soils drain off very well and quickly almost too quickly. Which one produce better yields ? Thanks again Rick.


----------



## hassell

ReidRH said:


> That must be nice OAC! I would like to be able to just go pick up a load of compost anytime! Our Compost is getting maggots in it. I suppose these will break the compost down is this normal or not? I am Hoping this is not a problem.


 Likewise here, have never had maggots, we throw pretty well every thing into ours-- if you can and are able to try the three layer system 1- green as in grass, lettuce, garden weeds etc. 2- dry products leaves, dryer lint, coffee grounds, sawdust(no cedar), dry straw, etc. 3- layer of dirt if you have extra around, water lightly between each layer, if you are able to easily turn it once a week. If you have the area and the piles are getting too big and you want to speed things up -- cover it in clear plastic and it will break down real fast. Hope this helps.


----------



## youngdon

On a call said:


> My compost consisted mostly of grass clippings, leaves, and chopped up wood such as mulch. I would use the back hoe to flip it often. The trick is keeping O2 mixed in allowing for aerobic decomposition.
> 
> But like you mention Don certain foods will cause problems. I used to mix in horse road apples after it cooled down ( finshed composting ) it was leveled out into the corn field. I have never seen such good corn !


 Yeah, horse manure is great stuff, so is cow manure if it has sat and decomposed enough that it doesn't burn your plants.


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> Being a sandy loam our soils drain off very well and quickly almost too quickly. Which one produce better yields ? Thanks again Rick.


 As we Just planted them this year and will be a couple more years before production, what we have researched and a few local people that also grow them have told us. You need acidic Soil to grow good blueberries.


----------



## ReidRH

We are using a Black Poly Tumbler type composter. I may have messed up by putting Chicken fertilizer Droppings Where we had some in a pen and I Cleaned it and put that in the composter. No we do not put Meat in there. we use grass cuttings newspaper, coffee grounds, Leaves, pine straw ect in there.

This was not breaking down so I dampened it with the water hose that is when I noticed the worms.Before i dampened it. I just thought that was the normal process. well at least I got plenty of fish Bait LOL


----------



## youngdon

Fresh chicken droppings may be the problem.


----------



## ReidRH

I Picked a bucket of Fresh Squash this morning and the Green Beans are Putting on Beans as well as Tomatoes are Ripening, So things are coming along OK for as Dry as it is. We Only had about .4 inches of rain the whole month of May so It Is Really Dry here Leaves are Dying on the Trees and the Grass is Brown. We are Hoping to get some Rain this Week Before Fire Gets out!!


----------



## On a call

Yes I hope you do get some rain ! Do you have a rainy season ?


----------



## youngdon

We could use a bit also, we are -2 " for the year already. Considerng we only get 8" a year that's a lot.


----------



## ReidRH

May is usually a pretty good month for rain but this year it has NOT rained hardly at all. we Usually get somewhere around 40 to 50 Inches of rain a year we are down about 20 so far this year already and the dry season has not started yet. I spent most of my morning yesterday Watering the Plants in the yard and watering grass that is dying..


----------



## On a call

I hear you, droughts are bad and hard on plants. Wish we could send you some water. We are over by about 10 inches I am told, but I think it might be more. Either way it has been spread out over the last couple months and we had a snowy winter.

Pray for rain...but becare how much you pray for.

That compost should end up working out in the long run just keep working it and add enough moisture.


----------



## HowlinRed

Hope y'all get some rain. We haven't had any for about 8 days now but am still mowing the yard every 4 days. Everything is still very green. Starting to get hot here and that is making the garden go.


----------



## ReidRH

I hope so Brian! I would hate to think I wasted the time and money and it dont work out! There is supposed to be a 30% chance of rain the next Couple of days I Sure Hope we Get Some!! The only Problem is usually this time of the year we get Storms instead of just Rain!


----------



## youngdon

The lack of rain will make things hard on the wildlife not only now but throughout the summer months. The fire season is already upon us with 3 wildfires burning at last count one has burned about 90,000 acres so far, the second is threatening to burn the Hannigans Meadow Lodge one of the most beautiful spots on earth.


----------



## ReidRH

Don That is what Scares me around here I see people Burning with no regard for how dry it is! The State is just now opening roads closed because of the flooding around the MS River, But 60 Miles away we are needing rain Badly. Hopefully we will get some this week!


----------



## youngdon

I watched the news this morning right after I made the above post, we now have 6 wildfires burning. The Hannigans Meadow area fire jumped from 18,000 acres to over 40,000 and high wind advisories are in effect for the area. I'm fairly sure that there has not been any lightning in the area, so guess how they got started ??? stupid people !!

The Hannigans Meadow area is also in the wolf reintroduction area, so if it continues to burn it is anyones guess where the wolves will end up.


----------



## On a call

Richard those work fine. Just make sure it gets turned, if you have an electric one just watch it work. Never empty it leave enough in for seed. Add it to your plantings I found it works great.

You should not be able to squeeze water out of it but it should be moist.


----------



## ReidRH

I Dont have an electric one, Manual Labor turns this one LOL. My wife enjoys watching these muscles work ROFLMBO


----------



## On a call

ha ha...well then turn away !! Who knows you might get to plant seed


----------



## hassell

Got most of the bedding plants out on the weekend ( 300 )-- melons and cucumbers yesterday, I think celery and asparagus peas, artichoke is all thats left. Now the fun begins!!!


----------



## On a call

I was late in getting them in. Planted loads of green beans, pole, and bush. And now we are getting hit with high temps 95 yesterday and today.

Where did my nice coolish 65-70 degree days go ?? I think those guy down south pushed it up here.


----------



## ReidRH

We Ate Fresh Squash, Tomatoes and Green Beans out of our Garden Yesterday. We also got much needed Rain thank the good Lord! We got about an Inch of rain mostly just a good Steady Rain that should do the Ground a lot of good!!


----------



## On a call

That rain will help alot but I am guessing it will be short lived also.

Rasberrys will be on soon though for us









How is your composter doing ?


----------



## ReidRH

Been Working Nights so Lisa has had to deal with it, Worked out this Morning So We Are heading on our Fishing Trip This afternoon, Hopefully I will get a chance to check it before we Leave.


----------



## ReidRH

We dont have Rasberries here But we do have Dew berries, Plums, Blue berries and Mulberries I REALLY Want a Mulberry Tree that Produces in my yard or at least not too far from the house!


----------



## On a call

Shhh...I can mail you a mulberry tree if you like. Or at least seeds







.


----------



## ReidRH

LOL I have one Here I can get seeds gonna try to get a seedling or two, hopefully this year! Thx for the offer though. We Usually have a couple of seedlings come up every year I just cant seem to remember to get one before the bushhog does LOL!


----------



## youngdon

Man, I wish we could grow raspberries here. Probably in the northern part of our state. We do have mulberry trees although most all of them are fruitless. My parents had one that Mom always hated because the birds would eat them and then stain whatever they pooped on.


----------



## On a call

As you most likely remember our mulberry trees here have bummmmmmper crops almost every year. They drop fruit for weeks. I have pictures of my kids picking them in thier bare feet....when they finshed thier feet were purple







.

Don, Grape might be a good choice ? Grape love hot dry weather...but you might just be too hot ?


----------



## youngdon

Yes we do grow grapes here (we have several wineries in the state) they do well if you trim them correctly. They're good but they ain't no raspberries.


----------



## On a call

Nope..no rasberry but...better than nothing







.

Strawberry's are in season now and they are plump and juicy mmmmm. So so sweet


----------



## youngdon

I took about 8-9 tomatos to the neighbor yesterday and stll had enough for my salad and a BLT. I pick 4-5 everyday, and a couple jalapenos per week. Not to many poblano's but they are big.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> I took about 8-9 tomatos to the neighbor yesterday and stll had enough for my salad and a BLT. I pick 4-5 everyday, and a couple jalapenos per week. Not to many poblano's but they are big.


 YA YA !! YD -- rub it in, can't wait for ours to get going, put in 200 peppers and 100 tomatoes on Sun.


----------



## youngdon

Not meaning to rub it in at all Rick, you are the Jolly Green Giant when it comes to vegetables. I'm sure Skip, Brian and bar-d will get that reference. I gues we'll see who else.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> Not meaning to rub it in at all Rick, you are the Jolly Green Giant when it comes to vegetables. I'm sure Skip, Brian and bar-d will get that reference. I gues we'll see who else.


 Speaking of raspberries-- also extended our row this year -- ours grow up to 8 ft. and their so so good. Have them right up until they freeze.


----------



## youngdon

Now who's rubbing it in !!


----------



## On a call

8 foot rasberrys !! ??? !! What do you use a step ladder to pick them ? How large is the fruit the size of a shot glass ?

Our plants never get larger than 5 foot.

Jolly Green giant ho ho ho


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> 8 foot rasberrys !! ??? !! What do you use a step ladder to pick them ? How large is the fruit the size of a shot glass ?
> 
> Our plants never get larger than 5 foot.
> 
> Jolly Green giant ho ho ho


 No those are the easiest to pick as the canes are bent over, its the lower ones that are a pain. They all are regular size as the height of the plant has nothing to do with their size.


----------



## On a call

Still I have never seen 8 foot canes ! I guessed the fruit was the same. If we could send them accross the boarder I would have you send me a few for next season. Mine that I planted this spring seem to be doing ok and a few of them are going to bear fruit.


----------



## hassell

Here OAC-- Our Raspberries are already 5 ft..


----------



## hassell

And of coarse some Garlic for YD.


----------



## youngdon

That looks like some healthy rhubarb you have there also Rick. MMMM Grandma's rhubarb pie.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> That looks like some healthy rhubarb you have there also Rick. MMMM Grandma's rhubarb pie.


 You forgot the strawberries-- Rhubarb and Strawberry Pie -- the ultimate.


----------



## On a call

Oh my yes those pies how I know and remember them. So are you into making pies Rick ?

Those rasberry bushes are awesome ! Mine are about half that...but then again they were transplants. I will keep them around a ph of 6 as you told me.

Thank you for your help !

Nice fence also.


----------



## youngdon

Rick, do you bend over the tops of your garlic a month to 45 days before harvest? I read a column by our local garden guy who said it you do that it sends al the energy back to the bulb, therefore giving larger bulbs. ??


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> Rick, do you bend over the tops of your garlic a month to 45 days before harvest? I read a column by our local garden guy who said it you do that it sends al the energy back to the bulb, therefore giving larger bulbs. ??


 Well your local garden guy should do a little research, you can go on the net and there isn't one site that will tell you to do that, it all goes by the color of the lower branches as to the % of die off, when its roughly 70% green 30% dieing you cut off the irrigation if you were using that, then in roughly that many days it will get to 60% green and 40% brown which is probably harvest time, plus you can dig down to the bulbs to have a peak also. The Hardneck varieties that grow a scape up out of the middle which will make a loop at the end are cut off when they get to this stage and that is for what your garden guy says it does, more bulb development, you can do that for onions( bending over part) But in reality thats old school gardening, the plants will tell you when its time. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## ReidRH

Melons and Cantaloupes are Putting on at a Rapid Pace, Looking Good! Ready for a Fresh Watermelon!!


----------



## hassell

ReidRH said:


> Melons and Cantaloupes are Putting on at a Rapid Pace, Looking Good! Ready for a Fresh Watermelon!!


 I envy you Richard, had a feed of beet tops last night-- Oh so good, can't wait for the other stuff.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I cant believe aint nobody said nothin about them thumb sized dark purple Blackberries !!!!!! UUMMM Blackberry Ice cream hand churned. Blackberry Cobbler layered in sugar!! Blackberry Muffins !! Blackberry Pancakes!!!!! Blackberry salad!!! Blackberry Tea!!! I Like Blackberries!!!! You can substitute Blue berries but Blackberries are the ticket !!!!!


----------



## hassell

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I cant believe aint nobody said nothin about them thumb sized dark purple Blackberries !!!!!! UUMMM Blackberry Ice cream hand churned. Blackberry Cobbler layered in sugar!! Blackberry Muffins !! Blackberry Pancakes!!!!! Blackberry salad!!! Blackberry Tea!!! I Like Blackberries!!!! You can substitute Blue berries but Blackberries are the ticket !!!!!


 Yes there very good but not in season here, Cindy wanted to put some in this year But we had enough on our plate, OH well, what kind are your favorite-- there's like 22 varieties?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Apache, Arapaho, Quachita all thornless with Blackberries the size of your thumb and sweeter than a mothers love. Navajo are also thornless though smaller in size. Triple crown are probably the sweetest of them all and it is a trailer while all the others are erect similiar to grapes. Wild Blackberries are alot smaller but worth the work to gather if it wasnt for the snakes.


----------



## hassell

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Apache, Arapaho, Quachita all thornless with Blackberries the size of your thumb and sweeter than a mothers love. Navajo are also thornless though smaller in size. Triple crown are probably the sweetest of them all and it is a trailer while all the others are erect similiar to grapes. Wild Blackberries are alot smaller but worth the work to gather if it wasnt for the snakes.


 Thanks BigD, I'll keep those kinds on the back burner till we decide where they'll go, probably go with the thornless.

Wonder what they would be like in some of your sausage?HA!! I've made pear Jalapeño jelly which is aw some.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Dad had some plumcayenne pepper jelly that was great last year. I figure with your green thumb those Blackberries should be the size of plums up there. I keep hereing hot salsa in my thoughts and my taste buds are salavating real but for some reason. LOL


----------



## hassell

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Dad had some plumcayenne pepper jelly that was great last year. I figure with your green thumb those Blackberries should be the size of plums up there. I keep hereing hot salsa in my thoughts and my taste buds are salavating real but for some reason. LOL


 Yes the odd gallon of salsa has been known to pass through these doors!! HA!! 
More will be made in the fall!!


----------



## ReidRH

We make our own too! Love Homemade Salsa!!


----------



## On a call

Yeah me too...with chips and beer.


----------

